# I Breed Flying Foxes! HELP!



## DTetras2

So I had to remove all of my fish from my 55 gallon tank because there is a parasite in the tank that I had to treat, and found some baby flying fox fish! I have no idea how it happened or how to take care of the babies...PLEASE HELP if you've successfully breed these fish!


----------



## CyberBob

http://www.ehow.com/how_4827835_identify-care-flying-fox-fish.html

That should help


----------



## DTetras2

thanks you


----------



## CyberBob

Glad it helped


----------

